# Outback/keystone Warranty



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought my outback last year from a dealer in Nebraska, and I live in MN. I could not find anything in stock near me, and to order one in the costs were several thousand more than in Nebraska. Now I have some minor warranty issues that need repair and I just called the nearest dealer from me. They claim that since I did not purchase my camper from them, I have 2 options. First, pay for all repairs out of pocket, then try and get reinbursed from the dealer I purchased the trailer from. Or ask the dealer I purchased from to provied a credit card to the local dealer so they can bill out all repairs. I undertand that dealers want to take care of thier own, but this seems a little odd to me. My father in law just spent 55K on a new big horn there last week, so I was hoping they would work with me some. I would think if they are a Keystone dealer, they will get reimbursed from Keystone for all approved warranty repairs not matter if they sold the camper or not. What's the over all opinion here?


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

Just an update to my situation, I called Keystone directly and they didn't seem too happy that a dealer would do this, and suggested other keystone dealers. I called one who doesn't sell the outback line and was told "no problem". They said any Keystone dealer will get reimbursed for warrent repair no matter if they sold or not. Problem Solved!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You might want to give us the name of the dealer you were having problems with as an FYI for those in your area.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> You might want to give us the name of the dealer you were having problems with as an FYI for those in your area.


I second that request.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Definitely please post the name of the dealer who gave you the ration...That way the OBers who read it will note to stay away from that dealer when traveling...

And maybe the dealer will see his name up on the site and consider changing his policies...


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

Noble RV in Owatonna MN. Funny thing is when I called Keystone, they said that Noble was not even listed as a Keystone dealer. There lot is filled with new Keystone products, which I imagine they could be selling for some other dealer. That scenerio would make the most sense to their response. But if that was the case they still should have been able to fix and run thru another dealer themselves. The gal I spoke with at Keystone said the several canadian dealers will refuse to do warrenty unless its purchased there. Hopefully, someone here has dealt with Noble RV and will relay this discussion.


----------

